# EN: How are you feeling?



## john84

Bonjour,

I read this sentence in my English grammar book and I don't understand because I thought this kind of verb couldn't be expressed by present continous.
I thought it was: "How do you feel?" or "How do you feel, right now?"

Please somebody could explain me why? 
It 's like "It smells good". We cannot say "It is smelling good" althought this is in the actual situation, or yes.

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## newg

_How are you feeling, right now?_
But :
_It smells good_ > to smell est un verbe qui ne se met pas au présent continuous.


----------



## tilt

newg said:


> to smell est un verbe qui ne se met pas au présent continuous.


Il y a une raison à ça ?


----------



## newg

Bah, l'année dernière ma prof d'Anglais nous avait donné une liste de verbes avec lesquels on ne pouvait pas employer le présent continuous. 
J'en avais parlé pour le verbe "_to love_" dans un thread récent.
Il y aussi "_to smell_". Je crois qu'on donne un nom à ces verbes mais je ne m'en rappelle plus


----------



## tilt

newg said:


> Bah, l'année dernière ma prof d'Anglais nous avait donner une liste de verbes avec lesquels on ne pouvait pas employer le présent continuous.
> J'en avais parlé pour le verbe "_to love_" dans un thread récent.
> Il y aussi "_to smell_". Je crois qu'on donne un nom à ces verbes mais je ne m'en rappelle plus


Ah oui en effet ! C'est une histoire de "non continuous verbs".
Mais je ne savais pas que _smell _et _love _en faisaient partie !


----------



## john84

Bonjour,

Merci pour vos réponses.

Mais je ne suis pas vraiment d'accord car j'ai entendu une fois dans un certain canular téléphonique "How do you feel right now?"
Et la personne répond "I fell good" (comme dans la chanson).

Alors je ne comprend pas vraiment pourquoi on peut dire "How are you feeling?" également.


----------



## newg

Regarde le lien de Tilt, et tu auras ta réponse en fin de page


----------



## lrosa

C'est vrai qu'il y a des verbes anglais qui ne se mettent pas au present continuous, mais il faut dire qu'il y a une tendance, de nos jours, à les y mettre quand-même, même si c'est peut-être incorrect, puisque ça sonne plus "cool" 

Si vous connaissez le slogan de McDonalds (est-ce possible d'ignorer?) - "C'est tout ce que j'aime" - on le traduit en anglais par "I'm loving it", ce qui semble contredire ce qu'a dit (correctement ) Newg. On remarque que les jeunes anglophones dit de plus en plus: "I'm liking/loving (this weather); Are you feeling the love? I'm feeling it!; etc..."

Donc, aujourd'hui on entend souvent la question "How are you feeling?", mais je crois qu'on ne l'aurait pas entendu avant le 20ème siecle (je peux me tromper sur cela...)


----------



## brian

Le _present continuous_ implique que l'action se passe en ce moment, alors c'est pour ça qu'on dit par exemple "I am really enjoying this movie" et pas "I enjoy this movie."

Alors "How are you feeling?" est la même chose que "How do you feel at this moment?"

Et puis je ne suis pas sûr que l'emploi du _continuous_ soit plus "cool"... ça donne simplement un autre sens à la phrase: "I am loving this burger" (= at this moment, I am 100% satisfied/happy with this burger) vs. "I love this burger" (= in general, this is a great burger).

Il est difficile d'expliquer la différence.


----------



## lrosa

brian8733 said:


> Le _present continuous_ implique que l'action se passe en ce moment, alors c'est pour ça qu'on dit par exemple "I am really enjoying this movie" et pas "I enjoy this movie."
> 
> Alors "How are you feeling?" est la même chose que "How do you feel at this moment?"
> 
> Et puis je ne suis pas sûr que l'emploi du _continuous_ soit plus "cool"... ça donne simplement un autre sens à la phrase: "I am loving this burger" (= at this moment, I am 100% satisfied/happy with this burger) vs. "I love this burger" (= in general, this is a great burger).
> 
> Il est difficile d'expliquer la différence.



I'm doubting...  Just wondering, would you ever say "I'm liking (the new haircut)"? I'm thinking maybe it's just an Irish thing...


Come on, you can't deny that "I love what you've done with the place" doesn't sound as cool as "I'm loving what you've done with the place" (practically synonymous, at least in this context)


----------



## brian

No, I wouldn't.  Maybe it is Irish...

(I guess I could imagine some surfer kids saying, "I'm really diggin' the new doo" or something. )


----------



## Outsider

Voici quelques discussions antérieures sur ce sujet qui pourront vous intéresser:

"You are looking wonderful"
"I'm loving English writing"
English: present continuous and stative verbs


----------



## john84

Effectivement je viens de lire le lien envoyé par Tilt, et cela me parait bien plus clair maintenant.

Merci à tous, j'ai vraiment appris des choses grâce à vous.


----------



## zakool21

"How do you feel" ne porte pas un tel sens du temps que l'on voit dans la phrase "how are you feeling?"

"How do you feel" would imply something abstract that could carry any kind of temporal reference, for example, "how do you feel after your surgery?" or "how do you feel about this new law?" On the other hand, saying "how are you feeling about this new law?" would not be common, and is probably ungrammatical. "How are you feeling?" *almost always* has to do with your body or your health.

_Presque: _Comment est-ce que tu penses à propos de qq.ch? vs. Comment tu te sens _maintenant_?"


----------



## fabdabparis

tilt said:


> Ah oui en effet ! C'est une histoire de "non continuous verbs".
> Mais je ne savais pas que _smell _et _love _en faisaient partie !


 

*See, smell, hear, taste* sont ce qu'on appelle des verbes de perception involontaire, qu'il le veuille ou pas, le sujet voit, sent, entend et a le goût de qqchose. Le sujet ne peut donc pas avoir une volonté d'action, et en anglais, un temps progressif exprime également la capacité du sujet a influé sur le verbe, ce qui est dans le cas de ces 4 verbes impossibles. 
A noter que l'on dira: 
*This rose smells so good* (car que celui qui ressent le veuille ou pas, la fleur a une bonne odeur, il ne peut pas contrôler son odorat, sa perception est involontaire)
mais
_*What are you doing?* *I'm smelling the roses* *to make a nice perfume*_
(car il s'agit là d'une action volontaire du sujet, il décide de sentir les roses pour en faire qq chose).

C'est l'explication donnée en grammaire à la fac.

All the best from Paris.
FAbDab


----------

